
Reality of programmer's English skill in non-English-speaking countries? - rbanffy
https://dev.to/saki7/reality-of-programmers-english-skill-in-non-english-speaking-countries-a4j
======
whatyoucantsay
However much English skill is common in a country for most people of a given
level of education, programmers will generally lag somewhat behind. They have,
after all, spent their uni days learning maths and technical subjects rather
than languages or other liberal arts.

------
loa_in_
;TLDR: Japanese dislike using foreign languages in their country, no mention
of other countries

